# Any Help



## ki4mus (Oct 20, 2008)

I am a fairly young EMT going thourgh Medic school, with an interest in Tactical EMS. Who would I talk to in my area (Western Virgina Council) about getting in a class, requirments, ect.... would I contact my EMS office or the law enforcment agencies for info?


----------



## reaper (Oct 20, 2008)

You need to check you local area. There only a handful of areas where you can get on as a tacmedic, without being a sworn LEO.

If your area requires you to be an LEO, then the class would be a waste of time.

Finish medic school and gain a few years of experience. Then look at other sides of the game.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2008)

Out here if you want into TEMS, you need to get your medic, then go to the police academy. Pretty much the only way. I'm still debating it.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

Since you are fairly young, I would have to agree with Reaper.  Finish Medic School and work a while.  If after a yr and a half, you decide that you still want to do TEMS and are young enough take the civil service exam.  Go to the Academy and then get sworn in.  Work and get some street time with the agency and once again decide is this still want to do?  If your answer is yes then go for it.   There are alot of good schools that offer TEMS courses and if you are lucky maybe your dept may even be able to pay.

Off the top of my head, some good schools are:

International School of Tactical Medicine- CA
Rescue Training Inc (RTI)- AL
STS Consultants -MA

For me, I am not a sworn LEO (yet).  I am about to enter the PD academy shortly for the County Sheriffs Office.  I am only a Basic, but in the one county I work EMS SOG, thats all we are with only a few Medics.  As for my Tactical Cert, I went to the PD academy and we did training with the PD, ESU and Medics.  We are not LEOs, we do not carry and our only function is to assess and carry/drag.  If you have any other questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure how things work in your parts, but in my area the TEMS team is part of the fire department, made up of paramedics and the FD has it's own special TEMS rig/ambulance-thingy. I do not believe they are sworn LEOs or go through police academy. 

According to their website: 



> All TEMS member must complete a Counter Narcotics Tactical Operations Medical Support (CONTOMS) basic training program, sponsored by the U.S. Department of Defense. This is a rigorous 56-hour class covering SWAT tactics and EMS in the SWAT action environment. Each member is required to attend no less than 75 percent of all training. At a minimum, members are required 8 hours per month of SWAT and TEMS training with the Littleton Police Department SWAT team. Littleton TEMS are also members of NTOA (National Tactical Officers Association), and RMTTA (Rocky Mountain Tactical Team Association).



http://www.littletongov.org/fire/specialteams/tems.asp


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

Lucid:  Just to let you know, CONTOMS which is through the Casualty Care Research Center was temporarily separated due to lack of funding.  Some of the gentleman that where on the faculty have left and created their own programs.  Any word how that affects your team?


----------

